# Foam blank diver decoys..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy cheap foam diver blanks that still look good that are ready to be painted up?? Bluebills, Can's, Redheads etc..


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Homer Decoys, EBay for old Herter's and molds. Truth be told foamer's are not cheap by any means but can be very unique when you put your own touch to them. They need wood tail inserts, restle coating or burlaping to hold up long term. It is very enjoyable hunting over a spread you made yourself. But you will cringe when your buddies bang them around or throw them in the boat. 


Or cheap plastics bought off ksl painted up as divers. Enjoy watching them sink when they get hit by stray pellets from dispatching cripples. No hurt feelings.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Homer Decoys are hard to beat for the price if you want to go with foamers. But like Jerry said, buying them isn't cheap, and thats just the first step before prepping, coating, and painting. You can buy the Homer blanks from Cabelas right now, which is nice because you can get free shipping usually, or at least free shipping to the store. They'll cost you about $180 a dozen still. Having said all that, I love doing it, and there's just something extra cool about killing birds over decoys you made. I sold almost all of my plastics last summer to force myself to finally convert completely to decoys I had a hand in making or painting.

I'm in the process of doing a bunch of foamers (canvasbacks, mallards, and pintails) right now. I've been doing it for years with carving my own, and burlapping, and just started experimenting with restle coating this summer for the first time. I'm happy to help you out, or answer any questions. Or you can come by sometime and see it all hands on and try it out.. Feel free to call me or text me anytime. 


Jeremy
801-Nine Eight Nine-64o3


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Buy a mold, then make them yourself. There is a bunch of info on it here https://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=15&sid=e7f4faa0a5a4d0b71ddbaf910580a9ca


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Foam divers......talk dirty to me.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

now we are talking!
I have a decoy unlimited mold I am willing to sell.
Or you could make your own mold.
Dixie decoys or Homer decoys are probably your best best for paint your own.
I prefer to make my own foam and cork decoys.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

king eider said:


> now we are talking!
> I have a decoy unlimited mold I am willing to sell.
> Or you could make your own mold.
> Dixie decoys or Homer decoys are probably your best best for paint your own.
> I prefer to make my own foam and cork decoys.


How much for the mold?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I was wondering if there was a company that sold blanks in bulk ready for paint that I could buy and build up a quick spread without spending piles of money. Those homer blanks are more money than AvianX and I’d still have to paint them..

Not looking to make it a hobby, just looking for a cheaper faster way to build up a diver spread. 

However, I could definitely get into molding my own but, since we are sliding into hunting season I don’t have time to do that. 

I might just buy a couple dozen painted ones for this season and then next summer, I will have all the time I need to mold up a bunch of blanks and paint them!!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Check ebay from time to time, I know a guy that found 5 dozen foam coots for $150.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw some blank plastics for under a buck each. The thing is you have to buy 1000 of them at a time in bulk.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> I was wondering if there was a company that sold blanks in bulk ready for paint that I could buy and build up a quick spread without spending piles of money. Those homer blanks are more money than AvianX and I'd still have to paint them..
> 
> Not looking to make it a hobby, just looking for a cheaper faster way to build up a diver spread.
> 
> ...


Yes, you're not going to find blanks or foam ones for cheaper than you can buy plastics. So if all you're looking for is cheap numbers, than I'd go with plastics, or even used plastics.

The foam blanks (or home molded) are for more of a long term durability aspect, because they can handle stray shot and still float. But they are definitely more of a hobby aspect with the prep and painting involved. I don't think you can ever make decoys for cheaper than you can buy plastics, once you factor in all the materials. And that's not even counting your time involved.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Not looking to make it a hobby, just looking for a cheaper faster way to build up a diver spread.


Just buy plastics. Problem solved...


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I buy used plastics and then pain them to make my divers


----------

